# dynomax bullet question please



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

has anyone installed these on a stock GTO and what do they sound like? is there a lot more interior drone? are they a straight cut and weld in place of the stock muffler? lastly, how much do they weight each? i'm looking more for weight reduction than making the car louder. i just dont want to do the muffler delete. it's just to damn loud in my opinion. thanks guys.


----------



## robo282 (Jun 21, 2006)

Race Use Only


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm sure they will sound a lot like the SLP Loudmouth II's. Try a search for a video or audio clip of the Loudmouth II exhaust. Either way, they will sound good. Loud but just tame enough!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2006)

robo282 said:


> Race Use Only


O,i forgot we are all conforming to noise regulations!


----------



## Jekyl n Hyde (Apr 9, 2006)

Havent heard the Dynomax Bullets, but I tried the straight muffler delete and I didnt mind the loudness, but the raspy sound when you back off the throttle was terrible (IMO). I changed to magnaflow 4" round mufflers. They are straight thru but have no raspy sound. I get a lot of compliments on it sounding like a GTO should sound (of course opinions vary). I think it is a good alternative and is a significant weight difference (20 lbs per muffler vs about 6 I think). If you need the part # let me know and I will dig it up.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

great. thanks buddy. i guess if those weigh only 6lbs., then the dynomax bullets must be even less?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i'm putting the dynomax bullets on tomorrow. they're going to be ahead of my spintech pro streets. the spintechs sounded absolutely awesome with a very rich and unique sound but they were too loud with my !cats, !resonator, LT system so i'm putting the bullets on to tame it down a bit. i'll let you know tomorrow how it comes out.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

awesome. thanks dude. do you know how much the bullets weigh each?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the 4" DynoMax bullets with 3" inlet/outlet weigh 6# each. i had them put on this morning. *WOW!*. they are inserted in the 3" midpipes right behind the collectors. combined with my LTs, !cats, !resonators, 2 1/2" pipes and Spintech Pro Streets it is awesome. the bullets lowered, quieted and smoothed the note a bit but it still has that Spintech snarl at WOT. i'm very happy. great SOP mod too. i'm taking her to the track tomorrow and see what she does.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

svede1212 said:


> the 4" DynoMax bullets with 3" inlet/outlet weigh 6# each. i had them put on this morning. *WOW!*. they are inserted in the 3" midpipes right behind the collectors. combined with my LTs, !cats, !resonators, 2 1/2" pipes and Spintech Pro Streets it is awesome. the bullets lowered, quieted and smoothed the note a bit but it still has that Spintech snarl at WOT. i'm very happy. great SOP mod too. i'm taking her to the track tomorrow and see what she does.


Do you have a sound clip you'd like to share with us? Would love to hear it!!!


----------

